# Website to check if car is stolen??



## Swan Family (Aug 5, 2008)

Just wanting to know if there is a service herei in Dubai to check if a car is stolen. We are about to purchase a car privately and think we should just check.
Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As far as I am aware there is no such thing, but few cars get stolen here. To verify ownership you need to ask to see the registration documents and the owners passport - originals. If they match then you have your proof.

The only thing you can check, for any vehicle, is if there are any outstanding fines. 

Dubai Police


When you buy a second hand car both buyer and seller have to go along to reregister a vehicle and any irregularities should show up then.

Useful article here:

Long and winding road to buy second-hand car - The National Newspaper



-


----------



## Swan Family (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for your help and quick reply.


----------

